

Manage your projects and businesses online with Teamlab - TeamLab
http://www.dipinit.com/tips-n-tricks/manage-projects-businesses-online-teamlab
Teamlab is an amazing online tool which assists you in managing of your businesses or team projects. Teamlab allows you to create a kind of internet portal with news, blogs, forums, chat etc. It will serve you as a great way to interact and communicate with your business partners or team members. You can also create a new project which you can manage, attach files or assign obligations and tasks to your team. So Teamlab is a completely web based service and there is no need for additional installations.
======
ramynassar
Looking forward to giving this one a try, been looking for something like this
for some time

